# Axiom Ocularis champ, impossible to get?



## DukeHornig (Apr 2, 2012)

I've been writing and writing to Nathan at Simpleshot but don't get any response.. Just for asking if there's any chance to buy a champ.
Anyone who's got a template for this kind of model, which I guess suits my - hard to say - rather small hands????? Course I have to make one by myself. And that's my friends, is actually the good point! I'm an old Swedish guy, so I'll translate everything from inch into mm. By the way, if someone can help me, what sizes of the holes?
Wish you all the best day today. Here's midnight, 0 degrees and some pissy rainy snow????. Need something to cheer me up!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum .


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

DukeHornig said:


> I've been writing and writing to Nathan at Simpleshot but don't get any response.. Just for asking if there's any chance to buy a champ.
> Anyone who's got a template for this kind of model, which I guess suits my - hard to say - rather small hands? Course I have to make one by myself. And that's my friends, is actually the good point! I'm an old Swedish guy, so I'll translate everything from inch into mm. By the way, if someone can help me, what sizes of the holes?
> Wish you all the best day today. Here's midnight, 0 degrees and some pissy rainy snow. Need something to cheer me up!


Hi Duke and welcome to the forum... Do you have any preference shooting OTT or TTF? Must it be a symmetrical frame, do mind offset shapes? Is Ocularis a must?

Off the top of my head I remember there being a version of the R10.O in the templates section with Ocularis attachment created by Matt Walt. That would be a great small offset frame with Ocularis. Otherwise the Chalice is another good option as a symmetrical wrap and tuck frame that suits just about any hand size (most guys would straighten off the tips that were created at an angle on the template). Non-Ocularis frame templates are easier to find but if you really must, you can always make the template modifications yourself to include it, you just need to drill 3/4" or 19 mm diameter holes for the plugs, if I remember correctly.

An alternative small frame would be the Wasp Uniphoxx available from Wasp Slingshots UK. That's a superb, well made wrap and tuck frame that many enjoy. You might want to check them out first if you don't mind wrap and tuck.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

WElcome.


----------



## DukeHornig (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks. Im an OTT:er. Actually, Ocularis isn't a must, it's just me who is comfortable


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Occularis in OTT would have more felt torque than a straight OTT version - simply as the bands are slightly further away. Some frames like the MGG Oren take this into account and are OTT specific OCC attachment. Broadly speaking OCC frames would feel better in TTF.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Welcome! Here is a smile for you....it'll be warm and sunny in my part if the desert today!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DukeHornig (Apr 2, 2012)

Desert? The closest a desert I've been to is a sandy and rainy beach????


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## DukeHornig (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome! Have you considered the newer Axiom Ocularis? While a bit larger, I personally enjoyed the new Axiom Ocularis better than the HDPE Ocularis Axiom Champ. I wear Medium sized gloves. If that was an option for you there are some available at Proshot. https://proshotcatapults.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=59_66

I don't think there is a Champ template in the Templates section (https://slingshotforum.com/files/category/1-slingshots/) but there might be something you could work with.


----------



## DukeHornig (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you very much, I'll check that out. And thx for the link


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

DukeHornig said:


> I've been writing and writing to Nathan at Simpleshot but don't get any response.. Just for asking if there's any chance to buy a champ.
> Anyone who's got a template for this kind of model, which I guess suits my - hard to say - rather small hands? Course I have to make one by myself. And that's my friends, is actually the good point! I'm an old Swedish guy, so I'll translate everything from inch into mm. By the way, if someone can help me, what sizes of the holes?
> Wish you all the best day today. Here's midnight, 0 degrees and some pissy rainy snow. Need something to cheer me up!


Maybe not exactly what the title says you are looking for but worth taking a look. https://www.slingshotcommunity.com/threads/variety-of-axiom-champs-for-sale-and-one-custom-maxim-permission-of-nathan-masters.36585/


----------



## DukeHornig (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank's. That's some real beauties


----------



## DukeHornig (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi MattWald. Sorry for a very late post. I looked at Oren, but it seems at only metrograde had them. And of course out of stock. My usually luck.. Ordered a common axiom instead. $29 plus $20 in postage. At the Swedish costums add $24. It becomes a luxury slingshot????.
Do you btw know where to buy an Oren? I guess I need some different suitable slingshots to manage a one that is perfect for me. The funny thing is that it's illegal to have a slingshot in this country. Yes, I become a criminal citizen????


----------



## DukeHornig (Apr 2, 2012)

And finally... Some new pets in the house. An Axiom Ocularis and a Wasp Uniphoxx. Both feels very good in the hand. Perhaps it's me as a newbie, but I want the hand to be filled up. At least the Wasp feels very flat. I'll try a Target Sniper. Then this guy might make a decision how and what to do to make the his own personal slingshot. But first.. I have to learn how to shoot????


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

If you want somehing comfy you might want to try the PPMG that you can pick-up from Proshot UK or a maybe and ergomomic Bill Hays design, also available from Proshot if you don't want to incur the postage from the US.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Know exactly - Also being that I need too have frames sent long distance postage/Customs etc. it gets expensive. Do look at Proshot.co.uk - they stock Simple Shot and Pocket Predator as well as a few others.

I have a Poly Oren - but its a pretty flat frame. They are quite difficult to come by as Metro no longer seems to make any.

Bill Hays' frames are quite large and chunky as Urbanshooter says -

I'd maybe start with an Axiom type design - as you already have one its easy to follow the basic shape - then add more wood to the lower handle to built it up. I'd recommend simply making a frame - anything - even if its just a flat section of plywood. You would then have a reference to start understanding where you may want to add or remove material.


----------

